
6x Space does not show up as pwned password - throwaway77384
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;haveibeenpwned.com&#x2F;Passwords<p>If you type in spaces (any number, I used 6 here), they are not detected or evaluated as pwned passwords. I thought that was curious.<p>Seems this could possibly mislead some to think they are being clever by entering just spaces as a password.<p>Does anyone know the exact reason for this? Is it simply impossible to query this as a record in their DB? Would a password field usually not accept spaces?
======
teapot01
I'm only guessing, but in the blog posts about the password search feature he
said there was a lot of cleanup of badly formatted files it's possible that
the whitespace got ignored?

------
nmc
You could ask the maintainer:
[https://www.troyhunt.com/contact/](https://www.troyhunt.com/contact/)

